# Kauftipp, Ersatz für garmin Edge 800



## murmel04 (3. November 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

Nachdem mein garmin 800 seit gestern wiedermal rumspinnt und ich nicht weiß ob ich es diesmal hinbekomme, leider innerhalb von 1 Woche dass 2x dass er mich im Stich gelassen, wollte ich schon mal ein paar tipps einholen falls nach einschicken evtl doch was neues her muss.

Was habt ihr so im Betrieb ? Was könnt ihr empfehlen ?

Klar haben alle navis ihre Macken, aber trotzdem her mit den Tipps


----------



## mtbbee (3. November 2014)

Ich würde es zu Garmin einschicken auch wenn ausserhalb der Garantie ... Service war bei denen immer gut

800ter hatte ich auch, war mir aber zu klein.

Nehme selbst ein Oregon her

Wenn ein Smartphone vorhanden ist gibts auch dafür Lösungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (3. November 2014)

...ich bin noch immer mit meinem 60csx zufrieden... kannst Du da was gebraucht auftreiben? Kleineiselkarte druff und ab dafür!

Edit: Hups.. Bin im LO gelandet... Ich hoff, mein Tip ist, auch wenn ich männlich bin, nicht überflüssig!


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. November 2014)

Benutzen beide (männe + ich) ein Garmin Etrex 30 und sind seit 2010 damit zufrieden. 
Gut ist kein Monster-Screen, aber brauchen wir auch nicht. Hat uns noch nie im Stich gelassen, einfach zu bedienen, vielseitig einsetzbar usw. Ausserdem kannste es mit Batterien betreiben die du auch am Po der Welt bekommst.


----------



## MissOldie (4. November 2014)

Hi Murmel04,

ich bin schon seit Jahren mit einem etrex 20 unterwegs und kann auch nur Gutes berichten. Klar, ist der Bildschirm nicht gerade groß, aber ich will ja auch keine Zeitung darauf lesen. 
Und ich als Blindschleiche habe bisher immer den Weg gefunden.


----------



## murmel04 (4. November 2014)

Danke schon mal.

Fürchte nur die etrex Serie und ich werden keine wirklichen Freunde , hab so ein vista Ding zuhause rumliegen und wir sind nicht kompatibel .

Denke werd wenn alles nix nutzt dass Ding mal zu garmin schicken, hat noch Garantie ist erst 1,5 Jahre alt


----------



## bajcca (4. November 2014)

Ja, unbedingt einschicken, wenn Du noch Garantie hast!
Ich bin recht zufrieden mit dem Edge800, nur gibt es halt leider keine Aktualisierungen mehr. Die neueren Edge-Modelle überzeugen mich aber noch nicht wirklich, so bleibt es erst einmal beim Bewährten.


----------



## murmel04 (4. November 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage , ich kann noch Updates machen , hab bis jetzt keine gemacht da ja alles gut lief, und oft wird es mit Updates nicht wirklich besser ...

Nur wenn ich die mache die sd Karte raus ?
Und wenn ich das Teil einschicke die sd Karte mitschicken ?
Hab die ja extra gekauft, war damals nur die Alpen Karte dabei .
Nicht dass die Karte dann weg ist. 
Oder beim Update zerschossen wird.


----------



## bajcca (4. November 2014)

Also beim Einschicken würde ich sie rausmachen, dann kann sie auch nicht wegkommen.
Beim Update ist es nicht notwendig, da passiert eigentlich nichts. Kannst Du natürlich auch vorher rausnehmen. Was passieren kann ist, das Deine Einstellungen weg sind. Entweder vorher aufschreiben oder die einzelnen Seiten fotografieren, dann musst Du Dich nicht damit rumplagen, falls sie weg sind.
Das letzte Update ist Version 2.6, Du hast wahrscheinlich noch eine deutlich ältere drauf. Probier es mal aus, einschicken kannst Du danach immer noch.


----------



## IndianaWalross (4. November 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal.
> 
> Fürchte nur die etrex Serie und ich werden keine wirklichen Freunde , hab so ein vista Ding zuhause rumliegen und wir sind nicht kompatibel .
> 
> Denke werd wenn alles nix nutzt dass Ding mal zu garmin schicken, hat noch Garantie ist erst 1,5 Jahre alt




Ist ja ok wenn du die Etrexe nicht magst, aber die neuen Etrex Modelle haben rein garnichts mit den uralt Vista von anno tuck gemeinsam - es sei denn die ungefähre Form, Größe und Preis. Also falls dein Edge nich mehr will, einfach mal anschauen. 
Kann man bei online Kauf ja zurück schicken. Haben wir mit nem Edge so gemacht, das war nämlich mit uns nicht kompatibel. Zu Hause angeschaut, bisschen ausgetestet, war nicht unsers. Resettet und back to Amazon...


----------



## murmel04 (4. November 2014)

Also ich denke das Teil wird demnächst mal bei Garmin vorbeischaun. Hab vorhin eine andere SD rein mit openmtb drauf und hatte dass gleich Problem, Updates gibt es keine, system ist aktuell. 
Komisch ist halt wirklich dass es nur bei freiem fahren auftritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (4. November 2014)

Schade, dann ab zu Garmin damit. Bei meinen reklamierten Brustgurts von Garmin kamen jeweils neue zurück.


----------



## murmel04 (9. November 2014)

So nun hat sich Frau den Edge 1000 geschenkt. Der 800 wird allerdings noch zu Garmin gehen und dann wenn repariert verkauft. 

Den Oregon 600 hatte ich hier, aber wie Indiana Walross wurde ich mit dem Teil auch nicht wirklich warm, also gleich wieder zurück zu amazon.
Habe es schon beim Rumspielen geschafft dass er sich aufhängt bzw der Bildschirm einfriert und nur durch Batterieentfernung wieder lief.

Dann gestern mal im Bikeladen vorbeigescheit und mir den 1000 zeigen lassen und einen guten Preis bekommen günstiger als bei A.., da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.

Meine Topo läuft dort (also ist zumindest die Karte nicht schuld daran, dass auf dem 900 nichts mehr geht)

Und wie das Teil draußen ist werd ich dann mal testen.


----------

